# Propess vs Prostin



## TaraMum

Hey, 

I'm being induced next week (early induction) and been told that propess will be used. I wondered if anyone has had inductions with either propess, prostin, or both? I was induced with my second son at 37 weeks using prostin gel and it dilated me enough to have my waters broken after about 7 hours but I have heard that propess is somewhat gentler? Just wondering what your experiences are? Did you find one better than the other? Was propess effective enough? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## AimeeM

Prostin is much gentler and propess was a nightmare for me. If you go and read my birth story it explains why. I have had both and really recommend the first.


----------



## cupcake23

With propess if your were to have to many contractions/ signs of distress then in theory this can be resolved by taking it out, something you cant do with prostin, also propess inductions can be done as outpatients whereas with prostin you have to stay in because of the close monitoring required.

It really depends on your bishop score on the day, you may not need propess at all. Usually if your bishop score is less than 4 then you go down the propess then prostin route followed by ARM

Good luck x


----------



## AimeeM

Just a note, they took my propess out but too much had been absorbed so even with it removed after an hour I was still in distress.


----------



## superbecks

Propess is a lot gentler than prostin. At our unit now we only use propess as it can be taken out if you are contracting too often, whereas with prostin you can't. The only downside is prostin can take a little while to get women into labour with low bishops scores.

I have had a prostin induction myself with my first daughter. I had a low bishops score when it was inserted. I gave birth 6 hours later.


----------



## babybambi2011

if im favourable, ill be having the propess induction. i had my first by emcs and didnt even labour so im a bit worried that it wont work


----------



## TaraMum

Thanks all....my induction is only 36 hours away and I'm still deciding which one to have as apparently I'll be given a choice of 6 hour propess, 24 hour propess or the prostin.


----------

